# Having issues charging?



## dspolen (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok...here is whats happening...i go to bed and leave my phone on the charger for the night. Last night just to be sure it was fully charged before I went to bed. Woke up this morning and it said it was at 100%. Take it off the charger and place it next to my keys. I get ready for work (20 min. tops) and check my phone to see that its at 75%??? It does this every morning....any suggestions? And yes I recalibrated the battery stats after flashing the ROM. (using GummyCharged 1.5) 2.3.4 gb

Lil help please...


----------



## Porkweasel (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm having similar issues. It only happens though when I keep the phone in docked and use the phone as my alarm clock. It charges all night, I unplug it and it's at 70%. I plug it back in to charge to 100% and it works normally. So strange. I calibrated as well.


----------



## adamthecashew (Jul 4, 2011)

Best bet is to charge 100% plugged in then wipe battery stats. Then shut off your phone and let it charge for a few hours.
I think there is an issue with the battery % in the gb personally. Since mine stays at 100% for a good 30 min in the morning on my way to work 4g steaming my xm radio over bt. The battery seems to not calibrate right in this leak.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## dspolen (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks...for the feedback. I didn't use it as an alarm clock last night and it worked fine....?


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Ive been having strange percentage reporting on this leak as well. On reboot, the percentage will jump around, and it even went up today, as i was usung it 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

